# Pc Speakers



## Garry (Feb 25, 2003)

Don't know about you chaps, but until recently I've always had the usual Â£15 type pc speakers. Went around my mates house the other day and he had these Â£70 sub woofer jobs that just sounded great.

Went to the local Curries superstore yesterday where you can demo all the pc speakers and listened to all of them.

I was really impressed by this sub system of about Â£90 until I heard this other sub woofer set costing Â£39.95 which sounded literally no different.

I just had to buy them - the sound just transforms your system, they sound almost as good as my " proper " hi - fi in the living room - it's like having a second hi-fi in the spare room. I've got loads of mp3 on my laptop for transfering to my portable mp3 player and when played through these speakers sounds incredible.

If anyone is thinking of upgrading, these are superb.

Creative labs.....Inspire P380 is the model.


----------



## Manatee (Jul 4, 2004)

Do they just run off the standard output - you don't need a fancy soundcard or anything?

John.


----------



## Garry (Feb 25, 2003)

Hi John,

No, just plug them into your pc. Believe me, these things are like having a second hi-fi, they sound more like Â£150 than Â£40. Best thing I've bought for ages ( apart from watches that is.....







)


----------



## Mrcrowley (Apr 23, 2003)

I want new pc speakers. However that means more wires









i got my cordless head phones as a rule but nown then i'd like to play thru pc

Fancying this

http://www.innovations.co.uk/gus/product.a...EHLUE471N8B86NF


----------



## Garry (Feb 25, 2003)

Seems an interesting gadget Paul.

Bass from these things though, could vibrate your neighbours knickers off the line.....


----------



## rhaythorne (Jan 12, 2004)

There's nothing to stop you using an old hi-fi amp (or a new one for that matter) and a pair of hi-fi speakers for your computer sounds. Although yes, it does mean more wires.

I use an old NAD 3020 and a pair of JBL Control 1's.



















Crikey, flash photography certainly shows up the dust


----------



## 036 (Feb 27, 2003)

Very handy Jim Beam dispenser you have there on the left, well within reach!

BTW that is what I do, I have a Creative sound card and run a lead from that to a spare pair of inputs on the amp.

Si


----------



## rhaythorne (Jan 12, 2004)

Great minds think alike


----------



## Garry (Feb 25, 2003)

The NAD 3020, what a great amp that was, takes me back years........!


----------



## rhaythorne (Jan 12, 2004)

> The NAD 3020, what a great amp that was, takes me back years........!


I've had a couple of other NAD amps in the past and thought they were great. A friend at work was emigrating to Australia last year and was selling off lots of his old gear including this 3020. What an absolute belter it is too









As far as PC speakers go I still have a pair of Yamaha YST-M20's that I sometimes use for the laptop, but compared to the NAD/JBL combo... no contest!


----------



## Garry (Feb 25, 2003)

Is NAD stuff still available Rich?, If not, what happened, do you know??


----------



## rhaythorne (Jan 12, 2004)

Still available? Yes, absolutely.

It's mostly still as grey and utilitarian as ever (which I happen to like)







I haven't owned any of the "newer" stuff though. Last item I had was a NAD 310 amp which went faulty. I bought the 3020 rather than get the 310 repaired. Before that I had a 3020e and 6220 tape deck which were both stolen in a burglary







I do miss those.

Here's the link to the website:

NAD Electronics


----------



## Garry (Feb 25, 2003)

.......Thanks Rich,

Havn't seen thier stuff around for a bit, thats why I asked. Wiser now......


----------



## gravedodger (Feb 15, 2004)

haha Rich .... I use almost the same amp







.... I've the NAD 3020i







top notch amp after all these years


----------



## Stan (Aug 7, 2003)

When my Cambridge Audio P110 acquired a noisy volume control I went in search of a new amp. I listened to a NAD 3020e amoungst others but settled on a QED A240 CD and I'm still using it.

I had a Linn LP12 at the time (it's upstairs somewhere














) but I dropped it and bent the motor spindle. I bought a Project Debut because it cost less than a new motor and sounds almost as good, I have little vinyl now so that's no problem.

I could do with some good, reasonably priced cans. Any ideas?


----------



## rhaythorne (Jan 12, 2004)

I'm surprised the 3020 didn't put a lot of other amp manufacturers out of business. Perhaps it did







After my 3020e was stolen along with the rest of my hi-fi I upgraded everything and switched to Quad amps. They are better as you might expect, but not by _that_ much.

I couldn't resist buying another old 3020 when I had the chance


----------

